# Food Suppliers?



## Cytronix (May 26, 2016)

Anyone know any suppliers that sell packs of insects or insect pupaes less than 10 and ship overseas? Don't need as much since I only have 1 mantid.


----------



## Cytronix (May 27, 2016)

Never mind about the question. I'll make a fly trap.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 28, 2016)

Good answer!


----------



## CosbyArt (May 28, 2016)

Indeed for such a tiny quantity the shipping alone (even if you could find a supplier) would be astronomical for even such a small amount for it to arrive quick enough for the feeders to survive. Glad you are trying manual means as it would be the best bet unless you are rolling in money.  

As you said winter is there/nearly there, if you have to buy them your best bet is to find local pet stores. Even if you have to drive a long distance to get to it, that would be much cheaper than importing with the expedited shipping.


----------

